
Facebook Can Be Anything It Wants to Be  - sinzone
http://www.penn-olson.com/2010/11/29/facebook-business/
======
ethnomusicolog
Facebook cannot be everything. For example cannot dominate the space occupied
by twitter. When you are on facebook you often expect a level of "social"
intimacy with your contacts. But for others collaborative , ad hoc, tasks like
finding information, having strong interpersonnal ties can even be a burden.

